# Theakstons Old Peculier Recipes?



## Philthy79 (12/11/08)

Hey guys, 

Does anybody have any Theakstons Old Peculier KK recipies..or something very similar? Would love to try one out!!


----------



## phonos (12/11/08)

Here's a link to an all grain Old Peculier recipe I used to make something very similar to the bottled stuff:

Recipe

If I was to do a Kit and bits version, I would probably do the following to 23L:

1 Tin Coopers Draught
1kg Light Dried Malt Extract
0.25kg Brown Sugar
0.25kg Dextrose
0.4kg Pale Crystal
0.15kg Dark Crystal
0.15kg Golden Syrup (preferably Lyle's but I used smith's and it was fine)

Steep your grains, strain the grains out, then boil the wort with the following hop schedule:
16g Fuggles 15 min
16g Fuggles 5 min

Add the cooled boiled wort to fermenter with the tin, malt extract, dextrose, brown sugar and golden syrup.

Safale S-04 is a good choice with this recipe.

Dry hop with 32g Fuggles after about 7 days.


----------



## Bribie G (12/11/08)

I made something surprisingly similar to the above, using Coopers Draught and golden syrup, except I also put in a 2 kg minimash of bairds grain malt as well as the LDME and dex. Pretty strong but so is Old Peculier!

Here 'tis:

1 tin Coopers Draught 
2kg Perle Malt (Bairds), 100g crystal malt, 50g carafa t3 [a black roast malt] ... Mashed 67 degrees
1kg LDME
450g Lyles golden syrup

25g Newport hop pellets 1 hour [this was a mistake, turned out too bitter, just the tin will do ]

2 plugs East Kent Goldings 30 mins
20g Green Bullet at flameout [experiment, gave nice fruity overtones]

Nottingham Yeast


----------



## mwd (12/11/08)

When I was a youngster Old Peculiar was much stronger 1 pint put you over the limit for driving.

If I remember it was slightly sweet and mostly malty in character kind of like a milk stout without the sharp bitterness.

The recipe looks good but I would be inclined to double up the sugar amounts to give it some of the old peculiar Kick.

I will store that one for a Must Do Later.


----------



## drsmurto (12/11/08)

3 different forms of simple sugar? Why?

Can simplify this one to make a nice TOP

1 tin Coopers Lager
1.5 kg LME
0.25 kg medium crystal
0.1 kg black malt
0.35 kg wheat malt extract
0.30 kg dark brown sugar

Steep crystal and black malt, boil the strained liquor topped up to 4L with the wheat extract and sugar. Boil 20g of fuggles for 20 mins, turn the flame off and add another 20g of fuggles and dissolve up the LME. Dump into a fermenter, top up to 20L and add yeast.

I would normally go a liquid yeast but i suspect you arent up to that so S-04 is prob the best pick. 

i wouldnt dry hop TOP. 

You are looking at an OG of ~ 1.065 and an ABV of 6+%.


----------



## Rod (12/11/08)

I made the extrabrew kit from Grumpy's , now stillbrewing

$50 a batch , but well worth it

http://stillbrewing.com.au/5.html#

strong brew about 7% 

nice drop if you are having only one


----------



## Philthy79 (13/11/08)

Awesome guys

Thanks very much, I appreciate all the advice... will let you all know how it goes!!

:chug:


----------



## GMK (13/11/08)

I would use the coopers IPA cab instead of the lager can.

All else Dr Smurto says +1

Definately needs fuggles.


----------



## Philthy79 (14/11/08)

Cheers, 

Am hoping to get the ingredients on Monday from my LHBS, waiting for the current brew to finish.

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Philthy79 (23/12/08)

Dr Smurto, 

Thanks very much for the recipe help - poured a few from the keg last night, it was delicious!! It came out at 6.8%...

Got a yeast starter all ready for the next batch i make up, from this one

Cheers!!


----------



## drsmurto (23/12/08)

Philthy79 said:


> Dr Smurto,
> 
> Thanks very much for the recipe help - poured a few from the keg last night, it was delicious!! It came out at 6.8%...
> 
> ...



So what recipe did you end up going with? And yeast?

I think we need to see a picture of this beer, big dark ale that it is.


----------



## Philthy79 (23/12/08)

DrSmurto said:


> So what recipe did you end up going with? And yeast?
> 
> I think we need to see a picture of this beer, big dark ale that it is.



I used the Safale-04 with:
1 tin Coopers Ale
1.5 kg LME
0.25 kg medium crystal
0.1 kg black malt
0.35 kg wheat malt extract
0.35 kg dark brown sugar
40 gm fuggles

_Steep crystal and black malt, boil the strained liquor topped up to 4L with the wheat extract and sugar. Boil 20g of fuggles for 20 mins, turn the flame off and add another 20g of fuggles and dissolve up the LME. Dump into a fermenter, top up to 20L and add yeast._

Off the top of my head I cant remember what the OG/FG was..

Am looking forward to doing it again - i have got myself an old non working fridge, that with a bit of ice (1.5L coke bottles) has kept my last brew (and lager one fermenting atm) between 12 - 16 degrees with the weather outside at 30..plus maybe next time use my own yeast cultivated from this and maybe? go for a fuggles/ek goldings mix.

I am well pleased! As my uncle said "Chuffin brill lad!"

:icon_cheers:


----------



## CosmicBertie (12/5/11)

Philthy79 said:


> I used the Safale-04 with:
> 1 tin Coopers Ale
> 1.5 kg LME
> 0.25 kg medium crystal
> ...






Sorry to resurrect such and old thread. But, I just have to say that, I brewed this two weeks ago...primary for a 8 days...bottled using Lyles Black Treacle, and couldn't wait a whole week. 6 days in, and this stuff is BLOODY BRILLIANT. I am amazed at how good this is. I think I tweaked the brew day slightly, and the Black Treacle definitely helped. This is so close to the real thing that I've asked my mate back in the UK to source me a beer engine to serve it with. I'll be making this again, next batch I think. 


This is only my third batch of homebrew I've made, the first was the can which came with the starter kit and the second was one which turned out nothing like I expected (and after researching, I now know why). But this recipe is absolutely amazing!

Thanks to everyone! 

A happy Pom.


----------



## Philthy79 (16/5/11)

I'm glad you liked it and it has prompted me to put another batch down this as soon as the two fermenters are free!

:icon_cheers:


----------



## TmC (18/5/11)

Im going to put this one down today, only difference is im going to use wheat malt and not extract. Just need to figure out how much to use. Looks like a very nice dark, you wouldn't happen to have a picture of how it look?


----------



## Philthy79 (18/5/11)

TmC said:


> Im going to put this one down today, only difference is im going to use wheat malt and not extract. Just need to figure out how much to use. Looks like a very nice dark, you wouldn't happen to have a picture of how it look?



No - I never took a photo.. maybe cosmic bertie did?


----------



## Bribie G (18/5/11)

A lot of dark strong beer can actually be made quite convincingly on kits and extracts where it's not too crucial to use an all-grain base malt. A lot of the flavour is derived from roasted / toasted malts, hops, dark sugars and the yeast - stouts in particular are a good bet, and I recently had a bottle of porter from a case swap that I'd definitely pay money for at Dan's - and discovered it was made on extract.


----------



## CosmicBertie (20/5/11)

TmC said:


> Im going to put this one down today, only difference is im going to use wheat malt and not extract. Just need to figure out how much to use. Looks like a very nice dark, you wouldn't happen to have a picture of how it look?





Heres a, not very clear, photo. I under carbonated it as it doesnt deserve to be fizzy...im just waiting for my beer engine to arrive from the UK to get it authentic!




Hmm. I hope the photo shows up as I have no idea to how to use the text editing bit! :blink:


----------



## Rod (21/5/11)

Dads Old Peculiar

1 can Coopers Dark Ale
460g Light LME 
100g DLME 
35g Molasses
350g dextrose
1kg Brew enhancer #2
15g Fuggles bittering hops 
15g Fuggles Finishing hops
Safale S04 yeast

Add all ingredients except hops to 4 litres water

Bring to boil 
Add bittering hops at 60 min
Add finishing hops at 5 min

Bulk Priming: 100g of treacle with water 

26 litres

SG 1048
FG 1014

nice drop after 6 months in the bottle


----------



## Bribie G (21/5/11)

There was a pub at Hexham near Newcastle (the real Hexham and the real Newcastle  ) where they did it out of a little wooden cask "pin" on the counter, got absolutely paralysed on five pints of the stuff, back in the 70s. :icon_drunk:


----------



## mwd (21/5/11)

Pretty sure Theakstons have dumbed it down now only listed at 5.6%ABV I reckon it was stronger back in the day.

When I was a lad they reckoned one pint put you over the limit for driving. Yeh remember the little barrel on top of the bar and they would only serve halfs in Derbyshire.


----------



## Jabhead (29/6/11)

DrSmurto said:


> 3 different forms of simple sugar? Why?
> 
> Can simplify this one to make a nice TOP
> 
> ...




Hi,

First post as I am something of a newcomer to home brewing.

In fact, I was thinking of brewing this recipe as my first extract brew. Just one quick question - what's the best way to hop? Am I right in thinking muslin bags is the easiest approach? And you mention to add the 20g of Fuggles at the end of the boil - would you then leave the hops in the fermenting vessel whilst fermentation happens, or would they need to be removed at some point?

Sorry if this seems an obvious question!

Thanks


----------



## TmC (29/6/11)

I would hazard a guess that they should be fine to leave in primary. I've made beers and left hop bags in them for well over a week and they turned out fine.


----------



## Alside101 (18/8/15)

Rod said:


> Dad�s Old Peculiar
> 
> 1 can Coopers Dark Ale
> 460g Light LME
> ...


Did any body try this 1? If so how did it turn out


----------



## technobabble66 (18/8/15)

Can't help you with that one, but have you read through this similar thread?:
http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/87504-old-peculier/


----------



## Monster (18/5/20)

drsmurto said:


> 3 different forms of simple sugar? Why?
> 
> Can simplify this one to make a nice TOP
> 
> ...


After 3 weeks in the bottle this is simply delicious. Best English beer I have had since I left England 12 years ago. 

I swapped lager can for Coopers Draught. And 350g of dark brown sugar. S-04 yeast.
20g fuggles boiled 20 mins. 20g into the fermenter in a chux cloth bag. 23 litres.

1015 after 12 days. Bottled at 16 days 1015.

Tucking into the 2 carb drop bottles now. Will move to the singles when thesehave been devoured but the PET bottles feel just as firm as the double drops.

Will be making this again as soon as a fermenter is free so I don’t run out!

Thanks for all the posts on here that made this possible. I should stop now.... but I’m going to have another.


----------

